# MK3 downpipe??



## Hughesie90 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm struggling to find a Downpipe for my MK3 TT 2.0 TFSI Quatt.
scorpion and Miltek both provide them for the TTS but not the TT??

Is there any difference between the two exhaust systems at Turbo manifold down to the center pipe? I know the TTS has a different Turbo so i would of assumed the flanges may be different?

Anyone here with a TT that has a downpipe fitted or can point me in the right direction?

Much appreciated


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

And for 2.0 mk3 TT tdi?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

TT and TTs have the same turbo and the same downpipe size..63mm.
Downpipe to buy so is the 76mm


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

giusemanuel said:


> And for 2.0 mk3 TT tdi?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


For the tdi, there is no legal downpipe yet..super sprint says their is only for race use


----------



## AkshayJain (Jul 1, 2016)

I have a milltek decat downpipe installed on my stage 2 TT MK3.. get the one for the golf mk7 2.0T.. fits properly.. the main problem I found was to remove the stock one..  cheers

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes it's the same..did miltek include the adapter from 76 to the standard size or the tube has a narrow at the end?
What price did you pay?! I would've preferred a 200cps than a decat..It's illegal!!
How much did you loose at low revs? Or the stage 2 has made a miracle?


----------



## sta0880 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi AkshayJain. Do you get CEL light with a decat downpipe? How is the drone inside?

Also, golf mk7 2.0T has GTI and Golf R, which downpipe fits our TT?



AkshayJain said:


> I have a milltek decat downpipe installed on my stage 2 TT MK3.. get the one for the golf mk7 2.0T.. fits properly.. the main problem I found was to remove the stock one..  cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah remove the stock one was a very hard hob..anyway the engine is the same and the downpipe too..at least the shape can be different due the different position.
no lights with 200cps and drone..but outside!!
Decat will turn on the engine light that's why it's mandatory a stage 2 that changes the tolerance of the downpipe lambda


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

giusemanuel said:


> And for 2.0 mk3 TT tdi?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


The tdi has a direct tube instead of you original diesel particulate filter, it's hardly illegal and you won't pass the gas exahust check at all


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> > And for 2.0 mk3 TT tdi?
> ...





ManuTT said:


> giusemanuel said:
> 
> 
> > And for 2.0 mk3 TT tdi?
> ...


Ok, i know that is an illegal modding, but the engine would be better...supersprint produces a downpipe for race?

But is it resonable removing fap and replace it with 100-200cells cat ?
Is it necessary any coding for electronic adaptation?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

far isn't like the cat for petrol engine so, the equivalent downpipe for tdi is a straight tube.
since it's hidden, you can install it for the good of your engine but you'll have to remove it for the inspection.
for race use the intend a straight tube...highly illegal, they have to save their ass but it's the same thing for a decat petrol engine.
the sensor for the gas exhaust has to be deactivated


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> far isn't like the cat for petrol engine so, the equivalent downpipe for tdi is a straight tube.
> since it's hidden, you can install it for the good of your engine but you'll have to remove it for the inspection.
> for race use the intend a straight tube...highly illegal, they have to save their ass but it's the same thing for a decat petrol engine.
> the sensor for the gas exhaust has to be deactivated


Ok, if is it necessary for passing the inspection i'll eventually remove it. I have seen in the supersprint's site but i do not have found the downpipe...
The sensor for gas exhaust can be deactivated by coding?

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

If so, ok!
There is no super sprint tube for you yet..try to see other brands also for golf 7 gtd.
you need a map to deactivate the sensor or you can buy an emulator that let the sensor believes everything is ok.


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> If so, ok!
> There is no super sprint tube for you yet..try to see other brands also for golf 7 gtd.
> you need a map to deactivate the sensor or you can buy an emulator that let the sensor believes everything is ok.


The tube for golf 7 is the same of tt?the emulatore is the same for all Audi/ wolkswagen models?

I' have looked milltek and remus and there is no downpipe for tt mk3 nei there for golf 7 Tdi...

Only supersprint has downpipe for golf 7, is this?
http://www.supersprint.com/ww-en/vw-gol ... gs.aspx#!/

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yes it seems! just ask them telling that the engine is the same so if they have an updated compatibility list.
the emulator is for any car, you just have to choose your engine


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> yes it seems! just ask them telling that the engine is the same so if they have an updated compatibility list.
> the emulator is for any car, you just have to choose your engine


Ok thanks. I'll Ask to supersprint.

Is there any good emulator that you know?

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

never used..but I can find a good one once you've decided to buy the downpipe..


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> never used..but I can find a good one once you've decided to buy the downpipe..


Thanks manu. I'm waiting the response by supersprint and i'll decide.
But it is easy to change?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Easy if is not Quattro otherwise at least 2 ½ hours. I did by myself, just 4 screws!


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Easy if is not Quattro otherwise at least 2 ½ hours. I did by myself, just 4 screws!


My Tt Tdi do not is quattro. 
I see that abt produces downpipe for Tdi:



And is very different respect the model of golf 7 jtd of supersprint.

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's like the petrol version.
Some brand prefer to place the cat after the turbo and someone below the car but the shape is the same


----------



## mj989 (Dec 6, 2016)

I got the abt downpipe on the tts - the sound is really good! 

I checked the abt configurator, so I would a bit doubt that the downpipe you found really suits a tdi.
the part number is same as of the tts, but then maybe they have some different variations.
however for tts abt offers two options: "power" and "powerS", so powerS comes with the downpipe.
when I look at the tdi, then it only offers the "power" pack..

on the other side this downpipe is listed as an option in the configurator under tdi.. so maybe they have a solution for tdi also - better send them a question, or check with your audi dealer as they can normally do the installation of abt/mtm tuning, so they could check from their side.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Obviousuly petrol version is not for the tdi but the shape could be the same.
I think for power and powerS they mean like milltek calls sport and race..maybe? I didn't check the website


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

I'll send a question to ABT to obtain all infoes. A few months ago there is not any downpipe on the ABT's site...seems a new product...

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mj989 (Dec 6, 2016)

got from Soundside PM about my experience on ABT downpipe. Unfortunately I cannot reply back to him as I'm new to the board and seems that board does not give me rights to send PMs yet...

so I guess I can only answer in public.
I'm happy with the abt downpipe and it was part of the "power s" package. the sound is loud and I would not want it to become louder. the rest of the exhaust is standard tts, only the abt downpipe was installed. in comfort and d-mode (not 's') it is rather calm, but once you put to s-mode it really pops once you hit the pedal. so I'm happy. If I was not taking the chip tuning, I guess I would explore other options also. I don't know if there is something special about the downpipe being designed by abt, or is it just a general improvement which would be same with other similar downpipes..
cheers!


----------



## Soundside (Aug 1, 2016)

mj989 said:


> got from Soundside PM about my experience on ABT downpipe. Unfortunately I cannot reply back to him as I'm new to the board and seems that board does not give me rights to send PMs yet...
> 
> so I guess I can only answer in public.
> I'm happy with the abt downpipe and it was part of the "power s" package. the sound is loud and I would not want it to become louder. the rest of the exhaust is standard tts, only the abt downpipe was installed. in comfort and d-mode (not 's') it is rather calm, but once you put to s-mode it really pops once you hit the pedal. so I'm happy. If I was not taking the chip tuning, I guess I would explore other options also. I don't know if there is something special about the downpipe being designed by abt, or is it just a general improvement which would be same with other similar downpipes..
> cheers!


Thanks for your answer mj989! I'm very tempted to go the same route myself. What about comfort mode, is it more punchy and usable now or the same? As discussed in other threads dynamic isn't always suitable for say calm city driving but comfort can sometimes feel a little bit too non responsive. I would like a little more direct throttle response in comfort also


----------



## giusemanuel (Feb 19, 2016)

abt answered me and told me that there is an error in the website. Unfortunately they not produce any downpipe for tt mk3, but only for the petrol version...


----------

